# Netflix versus Amazon Prime Video



## suicra05 (30 Sep 2020)

I am using Netflix at the moment. I was thinking of switching to Amazon Prime video. Is there much different in the content of both?
There seems to be a big price difference between Netflix and Amazon Prime.


----------



## Purple (30 Sep 2020)

I have both. There are a small number of really good shows on Amazon but Netflix is much better. Some Amazon content requires a more expensive subscription which is really annoying but most annoying of all is that I can't rent anything through it as it asked for a credit card registered at a UK address.


----------



## David_Dublin (30 Sep 2020)

@Purple care to recommend some of the series worth watching on Amazon? I subscribed for the US Open tennis. Haven't watched anything on it yet, apart from starting Bosch last night.


----------



## Zenith63 (30 Sep 2020)

Have both, rarely use Prime to be honest.  As Purple said there are a handful of good shows but little else, whereas on NetFlix I'll almost always find something worth watching if I spend a few minutes looking.

If you can get a free trial of Prime, watch the likes of Homecoming, Goliath, Good Omens, Tales from the Loop, The Expanse, Catastrophe then let it expire.

Apple TV+ is also worth a look.  The selection is still fairly limited, but some really great quality shows.  If you buy a new iPhone at any point you get something like a year free.


----------



## dereko1969 (30 Sep 2020)

Seems like we get a raw deal in Ireland on Amazon Prime, I've lost count of the recommendations in UK media for Amazon shows that aren't available to me here.
The Marvelous Mrs Maisel, Little Fires Everywhere, The Americans, Parks and Recreation, Modern Love are all really good.
But Netflix way way way better.


----------



## Nutso (30 Sep 2020)

Agree with the others, I have both and Netflix has far more content and higher quality IMO.  There are some worth watching on Amazon Prime though.


----------



## gianni (30 Sep 2020)

I got Amazon Prime free with my internet package. It has very little of interest to me on it ..I think the only thing I've watched is the Tottenham Hotspur documentary. 

I find Netflix much better.


----------



## iamaspinner (30 Sep 2020)

"Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan". 2 seasons available on Amazon Prime Video. Brilliant show!


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (30 Sep 2020)

Netflix has more selection, but much more dross as well.

For documentaries Netflix is well, well above Amazon's offering.


----------



## cian8 (30 Sep 2020)

The Amazon interface is poor compared to Netflix as well in my opinion. Pretty sure the contract is only month to month so no big loss to give a shot for a month.


----------



## mathepac (30 Sep 2020)

How do payments work? Is it PPV or monthly subscription with additional payments for 'premium' titles?


----------



## David_Dublin (30 Sep 2020)

mathepac said:


> How do payments work? Is it PPV or monthly subscription with additional payments for 'premium' titles?


5.99 a month. My understanding is very little has been subject to ppv, maybe only one show? And thats coming out in December on the standard package.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (30 Sep 2020)

I have both. Netflix is better, but free delivery with Prime is a decent deal for me.


----------



## Purple (30 Sep 2020)

David_Dublin said:


> @Purple care to recommend some of the series worth watching on Amazon? I subscribed for the US Open tennis. Haven't watched anything on it yet, apart from starting Bosch last night.


I liked Jack Ryan.

The Boys is excellent, if you like a very dark and very 18's take on the whole superhero genre. Imagine if Superman was a sociopathic narcissist and they had all commercialised their abilities (like the marvel movies and merchandising and all the social media stuff) and they could literally get away with murder.

The free delivery thing is what's really attractive for me though.


----------



## mathepac (30 Sep 2020)

Delivery of what though? Are NetFlix and amazon video not digital offerings from a server?


----------



## Drakon (30 Sep 2020)

I’ve only NetFlix though I hear Amazon Prime is excellent for music documentaries?


----------



## FANTANA (30 Sep 2020)

mathepac said:


> Delivery of what though? Are NetFlix and amazon video not digital offerings from a server?



On purchases on Amazon, also get discounts for being a prime member. If you buy a lot on Amazon prime is worth it even if you watch nothing.


----------



## David_Dublin (30 Sep 2020)

FANTANA said:


> On purchases on Amazon, also get discounts for being a prime member. If you buy a lot on Amazon prime is worth it even if you watch nothing.



How does it work though? I have an Amazon Prime account, but I think its extra per month to get free deliveries from Amazon.


----------



## Marco 1972 (30 Sep 2020)

Have Netflix and agree it always has something and good documentaries, maybe could have more up to date movies,, would like to watch Succession and Chernobyl. keen to try britbox and watch Sweeney, . Highlights fact that you would be out a fortune to subscribe to all these...


----------



## Drakon (30 Sep 2020)

One thing that really annoys me about NetFlix, when they drop a series. 
I was two seasons into the four season US version of The Killing when it was removed. 
Had only just finished Ken Burns Vietnam War when they dropped that too.


----------



## Marco 1972 (30 Sep 2020)

And Madmen too


----------



## mathepac (30 Sep 2020)

David_Dublin said:


> 5.99 a month.


Not quite true. They have 5.99, 11.99 and 15.99 a month depending on the resolution of the film or series you want to watch. I have a 4K HDR telly so 15.99 if I want to watch films of that quality. Presumably 5K and 8K etc offerings will be dearer if we ever have the bandwidth to download or receive them.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (30 Sep 2020)

Ironically, Madmen is now up on Prime.

I think I get free delivery for most Amazon items because I’m a Prime member.

Amazon Prime doesn’t have huge amounts of good stuff. I’d recommend Jack Ryan, the Billy Bob Thornton thing, Goliath, The Americans, The Man in the High Castle (superb), Bosch, and the ‘All or Nothing’ sports documentaries (e.g. the All Blacks, Spurs, Man City).

Netflix is better on balance though.

Unfortunately I’m speaking as someone who pays a ridiculous sum every month for Sky, Netflix, Amazon Prime, Disney, Spotify, and Apple TV.


----------



## AlbacoreA (1 Oct 2020)

I got bored with netflix. I prefer the interface though.

On Prime, I liked the Expanse. Only reason I signed up to it. 
Picard was just ok. . 

Prime, keeps pushing you to paid content. So annoying. I switched mine to a UK account though. Also lots of stuff in my watch list switched to paid.


----------



## FANTANA (1 Oct 2020)

David_Dublin said:


> How does it work though? I have an Amazon Prime account, but I think its extra per month to get free deliveries from Amazon.



When you make purchases it will say if it’s eligible for prime, if it does it’s free shipping and usually there in two days. It’s gotten to stage for me if it’s not prime eligible I’ll skip past it. That and a combination of tracking the prices and getting alerts through camelcamelcamel you can save a lot of money.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (1 Oct 2020)

AlbacoreA said:


> I got bored with netflix. I prefer the interface though.
> 
> On Prime, I liked the Expanse. Only reason I signed up to it.
> Picard was just ok. .
> ...



I was very disappointed with Picard; it came across as really cheaply made.

I’m excited about the Lord of the Rings series on Amazon.


----------



## iamaspinner (1 Oct 2020)

Gordon Gekko said:


> I was very disappointed with Picard; it came across as really cheaply made.



I thought it was VERY slow. It turned out to be a great sleeping pill for me!



Gordon Gekko said:


> I’m excited about the Lord of the Rings series on Amazon.



Can't wait for that! Although I should probably try and not expect too much.


----------



## Coldwarrior (1 Oct 2020)

dereko1969 said:


> Seems like we get a raw deal in Ireland on Amazon Prime, I've lost count of the recommendations in UK media for Amazon shows that aren't available to me here.
> The Marvelous Mrs Maisel, Little Fires Everywhere, The Americans, Parks and Recreation, Modern Love are all really good.
> But Netflix way way way better.



Set your default address on Amazon to a UK address, for example your ParcelMotel or Addresspal address if you have them, you should then have access to all the UK content.


----------



## Purple (1 Oct 2020)

Gordon Gekko said:


> Amazon Prime doesn’t have huge amounts of good stuff. I’d recommend Jack Ryan, the Billy Bob Thornton thing, Goliath, The Americans, *The Man in the High Castle (superb)*, Bosch, and the ‘All or Nothing’ sports documentaries (e.g. the All Blacks, Spurs, Man City).


Yea, The man in the High Castle was superb, the first two series anyway.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (1 Oct 2020)

Purple said:


> Yea, The man in the High Castle was superb, the first two series anyway.



Yes, slightly disappointing ending but really good TV overall. Quite different from the book.


----------



## Cricketer (5 Dec 2020)

Drakon said:


> Had only just finished Ken Burns Vietnam War when they dropped that too.


I hope they return it at some stage. It was magnificent, one of the best series I have ever seen. I'd like to watch it a fifth time!


----------

